# Electric bike does a 7.469, 177 MPH pass



## RwSs Gle (Sep 26, 2010)

Here is the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4_64trQ71g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnUJd-dRlKk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbjxdxpM5V8


----------

